# clutch kit or clutch springs on the brute?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

i just recently got 29.5 laws and goin to do some clutch work. i was looking at the hl S.D. extrme clutch kit or some EPI clutch springs cant decide, also wich clutch springs would be best. and how much of a stall would there be?? thanks


----------



## wood butcher

just go with maroon pri and red sec . stall is not bad at all. kits are a waste of money. order springs from epi


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yup order springs, id go with a maroon or pink primary and a red secondary. the maroon primary has a little more stall than the pink. my maroon stalls to 2K RPM


----------



## deuce07

ya i have just the red secondary with stock primary been on 2 rides and like this set up alot. only wonts to slip if you are in high and in a rut trying to go slow you can feel it wonting to slip but all you have to do is tap the throttle hard just for a second to get it to grap then your good. that is with 2 riders on.


----------



## walker

almond primaryand lime green or red secondary


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

how much does a maroon primary and red seconadry cost???


----------



## jbadon

i run almond pri and red sec on 30 in backs i like it alot and their is not to much stall


----------



## drtj

Bout 20 a piece


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

ya that ALOT cheaper than i clutch kit! im defintly goin to get the red secondary still havnt decided on primary


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

think im leanin more torded the maroon


----------



## wood butcher

buy and almond and if u dont like it i will trade u my maroon for it :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger

You will like the almond Primary way better with the red secondary....if you don.t mind tiny stall the Bright Green primary will do better.....but the almond for sure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Definitely don't waste your money on the clutch kit!!! You only need the 2 springs (primary & secondary). The clutch kit will come with different weights, but you truly don't need them. The weights are what cost so much in the kits... Truly no need for them.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

I'm goin 2 get the almond primary and red secondary


----------



## jbadon

yup u will be happy with it loads of torq


----------



## phreebsd

i wanna change out my primary weights.
Greater belt grip in the primary.


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> i wanna change out my primary weights.
> Greater belt grip in the primary.


 Very True....If you have a lot of time and wanna get it tuned in perfectly.....find the springs you like...then go with the weights. Brute650i can tell you what too much can do...lol.


----------



## THACKER

i was just about to order the extreme clutch kit. so all i need is springs? where do i get them and wat colors for 28-29.5 tires? sorry kno u have mentioned it tbut want to make sure


----------



## Guest

THACKER said:


> i was just about to order the extreme clutch kit. so all i need is springs? where do i get them and wat colors for 28-29.5 tires? sorry kno u have mentioned it tbut want to make sure


 
28's-Probably lime green (could use dark green also) secondary and almond or maroon primary

29.5's-Probably red secondary and almond or maroon primary. The Maroon Primary is going to give your bike a little bit more stall than the almond, so it just kinda depends on what you like. I have a Maroon primary and a Dark Green secondary, which works great for me. Not sure of any real advantages of having the maroon over the almond. I think they do about the same job, just almond has just a little less stall.


----------



## Bootlegger

THACKER said:


> i was just about to order the extreme clutch kit. so all i need is springs? where do i get them and wat colors for 28-29.5 tires? sorry kno u have mentioned it tbut want to make sure


 
don't get the kit...just the springs will be fine. what size tires are you getting for sure?


----------



## THACKER

I have 28 12.5 all the way around im getting 29.5 in acouple months


----------



## THACKER

Are epi belts any better than oem? Wat does everyone run?


----------



## THACKER

Ok thanks alot i shreded one acouple weeks ago and it got stuck in my clutch and tore my belt cover up, but i have a new oem jus makein sure it will be ok with how i ride, given her hell 24/7


----------



## Guest

THACKER said:


> I have 28 12.5 all the way around im getting 29.5 in acouple months


I think Bootlegger did a write up on clutch springs. What size's work best with what size tires and there was one combo that i know he didn't like. Lime Green secondary and one of the primary's...not sure which one off hand. I'd ask Bootlegger just to make sure.


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah...the Maroon Primary and Lime Green Secondary don't ge well together.


----------



## Polski

I have tried the EPI Almond secondary with the Almond and maroon primarys and then I tried the Dalton Amber primary and love it. It has a lower engagemnet than the Almond with a higher finish rate that keeps my RPMs up when on high speed runs through the mud.
08 Brute force with 27" 589's.


----------



## filthyredneck

Was runnin almond primary & red secondary with my 29.5 laws and 6" lift.... decided to try yellow secondary and REALLY like it.... *NOTE: I have a very big bike and dont ride it fast, not more than 20-25mph max and thats rare...if you are into speed dont get the yellow secondary, if you like REALLY deep mud and need alot of low end then you'll love it.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

ive got the 650 brute in my sig with weisco hc pistons and already have the hl extreme clutch kit thaat my buddy give me and was wondering what springs i should run and if i should put the weights in since i already have them anyway? also i dont wanna lose much top speed


----------



## Eastexasmudder

blownbrute13 said:


> ive got the 650 brute in my sig with weisco hc pistons and already have the hl extreme clutch kit thaat my buddy give me and was wondering what springs i should run and if i should put the weights in since i already have them anyway? also i dont wanna lose much top speed


Run the maroon primary and almond secondary with those 27's. You won't loose alot of top end but you will loose some, just my 2 cents.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'd ditch the HL kit and just get some EPI springs. You can play w/ the weights some but, I wouldnt. That HL extreme kit is WAY too much for 27's.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

well i forgot to mention im about to be running either 29.5s 30s or 31s lol laws backs pr maybe even mambas


----------



## Eastexasmudder

You'll need to do a gear reduction (teryx bevel gears) and alotta axle upgrading if you run the mambas, the other tires no lighter than a red secondary


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Eastexasmudder said:


> You'll need to do a gear reduction (teryx bevel gears) and alotta axle upgrading if you run the mambas, the other tires no lighter than a red secondary
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Agreed. I'd stay away from Mamba's... they are just way to heavy for quads.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Oh and not to mention when going that big of tire and gearing it correctly to turn them your going to loose top end, that or get ready for a lotta belt changing. We sacrifice the top end for the torque.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## dirtyredneck

what springs would i need for a 05 brute 650 sra for 29.5's thanks for any help.


----------



## Polaris425

dirtyredneck said:


> what springs would i need for a 05 brute 650 sra for 29.5's thanks for any help.


Did you read through the clutching section under how-to's? We have whole threads devoted to it. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144


----------



## dirtyredneck

new to the site thanks


----------



## levi8219

hey guys I was going to Run the maroon primary and almond secondary for my 27" xtr's on 2011 bf750
I shouldnt need anything more than that eh? Mostly trail rideing and some mudding:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

levi8219 said:


> hey guys I was going to Run the maroon primary and almond secondary for my 27" xtr's on 2011 bf750
> I shouldnt need anything more than that eh? Mostly trail rideing and some mudding:rockn:


nope that will work, again, all this info is in the threads i linked him to.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144


----------

